# Inline Muzzleloader Drop Help



## Lowjack (Sep 21, 2012)

I just got my first Inline Muzzleloader it is a "Traditions Pursuit" inline ,brake down barrel type.
I took it to the range to set my Leupold rifleman 3x9x40 Scope ,I was using 100 Gr powder pellets with a 250 GR Hornady nozzle Partition bullet, after 6 shots I got it to center of the target at 50 Yards , when I moved the target to 75 Yards I was hitting 6-8 Inches above the target , I was unable to test at 100 YRDS because of the rain  and lightning at the range , so I need to go back.
What can I expect the rifle to do at 100 yrds and 150 YRDS as it is set right now ? Thank you


----------



## FrontierGander (Sep 21, 2012)

completely over shooting a target, thats what i see.

Put it 1" high at 50 and see how she prints at 75 and 100 yards.


----------



## Redleaf (Sep 21, 2012)

You must have very high scope mounts?


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Sep 21, 2012)

Reduce your powder to 75 grs, work up form there. Go to loose powder. I had to change my front sight.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 22, 2012)

Redleaf said:


> You must have very high scope mounts?



No actually they are very low , what gets me is if I'm centered at 50 YRDs why would it be so  high at 75 YDS ?
I had to crank up the hight adjustment all the way to get centered at 50 yrds.


----------



## Redleaf (Sep 22, 2012)

> why would it be so high at 75 YDS ?


    Dont know     that dont make sense atall.    Maybe something moved?  Did you go back and shoot at 50yds again?


----------



## Gecko (Sep 22, 2012)

May be an issue with the scope, or it needs shimmed.  I would go have it bore sighted first.  Once it is bore sighted it should print somewhere on the paper at 100.  You should not have had to adjust all the way in any direction.  Once you get it zeroed at 100 then check where it hits at 50.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 22, 2012)

Redleaf said:


> Dont know     that dont make sense atall.    Maybe something moved?  Did you go back and shoot at 50yds again?



Yep , hitting center at 50 YRDS.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 22, 2012)

Gecko said:


> May be an issue with the scope, or it needs shimmed.  I would go have it bore sighted first.  Once it is bore sighted it should print somewhere on the paper at 100.  You should not have had to adjust all the way in any direction.  Once you get it zeroed at 100 then check where it hits at 50.



I think I'll try that , Thanks.


----------



## Redleaf (Sep 23, 2012)

There's no physical way this can happen due only to ballistics.  I suppose you might could get one to do that if you rested the forearm for 50yds and then changed to laying the barrel on the front bag when you shot 75.  Since you went back to 50 and confirmed the zero,  I dont have a clue if its not something you're changing with your rest.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 25, 2012)

Redleaf said:


> There's no physical way this can happen due only to ballistics.  I suppose you might could get one to do that if you rested the forearm for 50yds and then changed to laying the barrel on the front bag when you shot 75.  Since you went back to 50 and confirmed the zero,  I dont have a clue if its not something you're changing with your rest.



No I used the same shooting rest all the time.
I'm going to try another scope tomorrow and see what's up.


----------



## Redleaf (Sep 25, 2012)

something must be moving,  scope base, rings, internal parts,   somethin


----------



## Flintrock (Sep 25, 2012)

Agree with Redleaf .
Something s wrong for your rifle to hitting the center at 50 yards and jump 6 to 8 inches in a 25 yard span. With that load you should be about 1 inch low at 25. dead on at 50 an inch or so high at 75 and back to zero at 100 give or take a little...
.
When you say it is center of the target at 50 yards are your shots hitting hole in hole or is just an occasional shot hitting  the  center?
.
Where does it hit at 25 yards ?


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Sep 25, 2012)

This is why m/l is so much fun. Don't give up, you'll learn alot.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 26, 2012)

Flintrock said:


> Agree with Redleaf .
> Something s wrong for your rifle to hitting the center at 50 yards and jump 6 to 8 inches in a 25 yard span. With that load you should be about 1 inch low at 25. dead on at 50 an inch or so high at 75 and back to zero at 100 give or take a little...
> .
> When you say it is center of the target at 50 yards are your shots hitting hole in hole or is just an occasional shot hitting  the  center?
> ...



I have 6 shots dead on center less than a 1/4 inch at 50 Yrds that's out of 8 shots , I have 2 shots that were low by 12 inches those were the first 2 shots.
Then 3 shots at 75yds that were center but 12 inches high.
I'm not sure what it would do at 25 YDS.


----------



## Redleaf (Sep 26, 2012)

Check all your stock bolts as well as all the scope mounting hardware.  Sounds like something is loose.  Those first two shots at 50 shouldnt have been that far out of the group.


----------



## Flintrock (Sep 26, 2012)

using the process of elimination.
1 )  check to see if something is loose
2)   if nothing is loose then check to see if your scope is broken.
       if it was dropped, it may hold a zero for a couple of shots and spin off on another position for a few shots and so forth.  

is this a new or used rifle and scope ?
have you gone back and shot 50 yards again after you shot 75 yards ?
are you getting any blow back at the breech when you shoot ?


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 27, 2012)

Problem solved the Rings that came with the rifle were too low and when the store mounted the Scope which is a bit thick in the front it was touching the rear site , thus the scope was slanted and also teh screws were not tight enough thus giving me variable hits, I remounted everything by remooving the rear site , the scope now sits level and I'm grouping about 2 inches at 100 Yrds and 1 Inch high  , dead center.
Also changed to pyrodex instead of pellets.Thank you all most of you were correct , you knew what could be the cause and You helped a lot , thanks again


----------



## Gecko (Sep 27, 2012)

Glad you got her fixed, now you are ready.  Hope you get to add some meat to the freezer.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 27, 2012)

Gecko said:


> Glad you got her fixed, now you are ready.  Hope you get to add to add some meat to the freezer.



I'm dying to get out there ,LOL


----------



## Gecko (Sep 27, 2012)

I hear ya bud.  The waiting is tough.  I will use my smokepole year round, unless I am in a stand that requires a shot over 150 or so.  I have a feeling this is going to be a great year!  Good luck to ya.


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 27, 2012)

id be unhappy with that store.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 30, 2012)

dixiecutter said:


> id be unhappy with that store.



Bass Pro Shops ?


----------

